# Pedigrees available in Colombia



## kfer (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to the board and have posted on the General forum with this request "Please critique my kennel design". I've received great feedback. I'm doing some research related to the kind of GSDs with pedigree available down there. I've concluded that the only kind of GSDs with pedigree available (from reputable breeders) are WGSL.

As I stated on that post, my parents will be relocating to Colombia. The setting is a rural area with steep hills. The altitude is 1,500m a.s.l.; lower temperatures are in the mid 50's and the highs in the upper 70's...year round. My idea is to buy 1 or 2 GSDs to deter "every day, soft" intruders. If they really want to get you down there your property will be stormed by an elite squad of former military, guerrillas, paramilitary members, or hard-core criminal elements. That's a different story.

The Colombian national police has an outstanding K9 breeding program. Interestingly, they use WGSL for general purposes (force protection, customs, narcotics & explosive detection, crowd control, etc.). For more specialized detection work they use Labrador and Beagles. The elite units (commandos who raid cocaine laboratories in the jungle guarded by hard core criminals) use the Malinois and, lately, the Dutch Shepherd.


Well, I don't want to bore you with extra detaisl. These are examples of the kind of dogs and prices available down there. I'd really appreciate any feedback related to any red flags you may see on those pedigrees (health problems, temperament, etc) as well as positive traits.

Thank you!

Doll Vom KLOSTERMOOR
SG25 JKLR BSZS 2010- VA1(Col) Doll vom Klostermoor

X

Itta de Cerro Azul
V Itta de Cerro Azul


The price of a puppy is $650. 

______________

Here's another interesting find. Last two puppies from this litter are being offered for $435 each:

HULK VON DER ZACH (son of Argentinian CH DUX VON HAUS ROTTEN)
Hulk von der Zach

X

SG4 MAYRA DE SANTA MONICA (daughter of Colombian CH XORK DE SANTA MONICA)
SG 4 COL(12-18 M) Mayra de Santa Monica 
Attached Thumbnails 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lease-critique-my-kennel-design-gsd-puppy.jpg


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

kfer said:


> The Colombian national police has an outstanding K9 breeding program. Interestingly, they use WGSL for general purposes (force protection, customs, narcotics & explosive detection, crowd control, etc.). For more specialized detection work they use Labrador and Beagles. The elite units (commandos who raid cocaine laboratories in the jungle guarded by hard core criminals) use the Malinois and, lately, the Dutch Shepherd.


Something similar happens here. There are 500 showlines for every workingline in the country so almost all of the dogs you see working on the streets come from showlines, though they are donated or bought as young adults, No breeding. Those few working-line GSDs, who are more rare and expensive, end up in Special Force units.


----------



## kfer (Dec 6, 2012)

Catu,

Thank you for your response. To be honest, I'm starting my search from scratch and would really appreciate any leads/recommendations to find a reputable breeder. 

My starting point was APPA (Asociacion de Perros Pastores Alemanes). They provide a list of breeders there. I'm focusing in breeders located in Bogota and surrounding area, but I'm willing to travel for the right dog.

My short list includes: Criadero Santa Monica, Criadero Montenegro, Criadero El Galibier, Criadero Von Haus Peter and Criadero Arkahnius.

Thank you.


----------

